

Help prevent a startup from failing by saving its domain name - riddlemethat

On February 3rd 2015 a Chinese Hacker broke into my friend&#x27;s US based Registrar&#x27;s account and transferred his primary domain name to a Chinese based registrar.  The governing agency in this matter is ICANN but they contract a number of responsibilities to a private company called Verisign.  To get the domain back we need to get some attention so the folks at Verisign will help.<p>Would you be willing to join our campaign?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thunderclap.it&#x2F;projects&#x2F;22164-help-stop-a-domain-hacker
======
redtexture
clickable:

[https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/22164-help-stop-a-
domain...](https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/22164-help-stop-a-domain-
hacker)

And the more public version, stating the domain is ShadesDaddy.com

[https://medium.com/@PabloPalatnik/chinese-hackers-hack-
large...](https://medium.com/@PabloPalatnik/chinese-hackers-hack-large-
american-internet-retailer-shadesdaddy-com-domain-b6ad7abf7af0)

And past time for you to initiate an alternative domain, and migrate all of
your affiliated assets to point to the alternative domain name, and keep your
business operating. Why are you still pointing, via Twitter, and Medium to a
non-controlled and lost domain weeks later? You have a business to keep
operating!

Retrieving the domain name take months and years to resolve and may never be
successful--move on to a new name--you cannot wait that long.

New names? Many businesses have a different name than their trademark. Move
on. How about "getshadesdaddy.TLD" and shadesdaddy.us, and the like.

------
dsacco
I can't help you return the domain name, but I'm curious to know what
registrar the name was stolen from. I reported a serious vulnerability to a
registrar recently that made a lot of headlines. I'm wondering if this
vulnerability was used before it was patched.

------
BorisMelnik
commenting in support, tweeted this out a few hours ago also.

